# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  # 19448 Δήμος Ραφήνας αττικής Κέντρο.

## tornado

Είμαι καινούργιος και θα ήθελα μία βοήθεια σχετικά με τον εξοπλισμό που πρεπει να αγοράσω για να μπορέσω να κάνω σύνδεση αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε θα σας είμουν υπόχρεος! 

Αριθμός κόμβου 19448
Όνομα κόμβου tornado
Δήμος / Κοινότητα Δήμος Ραφήνας
Νομαρχία Νομαρχία Ανατολικής Αττικής
Δημιουργήθηκε 18/01/2012

Μπορώ να έχω πολύ καλή επικοινωνία με *dimis7 (#7187)* και με *nikos (#9470)*

----------


## gas

Εγώ παντως σου προτεινω αυτο:
http://computers.xpatit.gr/14-diktya...d-Level-4.html

Το χρησιμοποιουν πολλοι κομβοι ειναι αξιοπιστο εχει μικρη καταναλωση και θα σε καλυψει πληρως (3 if).
Σε αυτη τη τιμη για τις δυνατοτητες που προσφερει πιστευω οτι ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## tornado

> Εγώ παντως σου προτεινω αυτο:
> http://computers.xpatit.gr/14-diktya...d-Level-4.html
> 
> Το χρησιμοποιουν πολλοι κομβοι ειναι αξιοπιστο εχει μικρη καταναλωση και θα σε καλυψει πληρως (3 if).
> Σε αυτη τη τιμη για τις δυνατοτητες που προσφερει πιστευω οτι ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη αυτη τη στιγμη.


Δεν δουλευει το λινκ. Παράθεση ( Σκευτόμουν να μην είμαι ένας απλός Client είχα στο μυαλό μου να το κατεβάσω και στο κέντρο της ραφήνας και να μοιράζω σε άλλους.

Και εκτός από το Mikrotik θέλω να μάθω τι άλλο θέλω διότι είμαι νέος και ψάχνομαι αρκετά! Τι είδους κεραιες και πιάτα θελω και λοιπα!

----------


## tsatasos

Αφού βρεις κάποιον να κάνεις Link μπορείς να πάρεις τα παρακάτω:

- 1x RB 433AH (για να μπορείς μελλοντικά να σηκώσεις και 2ο, 3ο link ή AP)
- 1x miniPCI CM9 (ή R52nM αν έχεις πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή και σκέφτεσαι μελλοντικά για n)
- 1x Pigtail UFL to N-Type Female (ή MMCX to N-Type Female αντίστοιχα)
- 1x Outdoor case >IP65
- 1x PoE Ubiquiti 24V-1.0A
- 1x Καλώδιο LMR400 Male to Male 3m (αν σε παίρνει μπορείς να πάρεις και 1.0m)
- 1x Feeder nvak
- 1x Gibertini OP-80E ή OP-80L
- 1x Ιστός Πράσινος Υδραυλικός Γαλβανιζέ 1.5" (βγαίνει 6m - εσύ κρατάς όσο χρειάζεσαι)
- 3x Βάσεις Τοίχου για τον ιστό
- Συρματόσχοινο τουλάχιστον φ4
- 1x Αστέρας, 1x Σφικτήρας U για κάτω από τον αστέρα, 3x Εντατήρες, 12x Σφιγκτήρες για το συρματόσχοινο
- Ούπα πλαστικά για τον τοίχο (για τούβλο), Σιδερένα για μπετό και δάπεδο για τα συρματόσχοινα
- Καλώδιο UTP μέσα σε σπιράλ ή μαύρο εξωτερικού χώρου χωρίς σπιράλ.
- Ταινία και λαστιχοταινία 3m
- Silica Gel για μέσα στο κουτί για την υγρασία

Τα έγραψα όσο πιο αναλυτικά μπορούσα.  ::

----------


## romias

Καλώς ήρθες και από μένα.
Αυτό που σου προτείνουν τα παιδιά(RB 433AH) σου δίνει την δυνατότητα κόμβου κορμού με 3 λινκ και χαμηλή κατανάλωση ρεύματος.
Βέβαια υπάρχει και ποιο οικονομική λύση,στα μισά λεφτά,με καλύτερα χαρακτηριστικά εξίσου αξιόπιστο και δοκιμασμένο,το routerstation pro.
Επειδή η Ubiquiti έχει σταματήσει πλέον να το παράγει,έχω εντοπίσει δυο καταστήματα που έχουν ακόμα διαθέσιμα.
http://linkshop.gr/shop/wi-fi/sbc/ub...on-pro-el.html
http://e-wireless.gr/product.php?id=124
προλαβαίνεις δεν προλαβαίνεις.

Αμέσως επόμενη λύση είναι ταρατσοπισι με μεγαλύτερη κατανάλωση ρεύματος και περισσότερες δυνατότητες αλλα και ποιο ευπάθεια.

----------


## gas

Διορθωσα το λινκ πρεπει να δουλευει τωρα.

Ο tsatasos βεβαια σου τα εγραψε παρα πολυ αναλυτικα και ο romias μια προταση για ελευθερο λογισμικο και οσον αφορα το ταρατσοpc ειναι η χαρα τις δημιουργιας.
Απλα εγω σου προτεινω το rb433 και οχι το rb433ah (γιατι και με αυτο μπορεις να κανεις μια χαρα τη δουλεια σου μιας και η περιοχη δεν νομιζω να ανεβαζει υψηλο τραφικ) για λογους οικονομικους και μονο.
Οταν μαζεψεις γνωμες και αποψεις εσυ και η τσεπη σου θα αποφασισουν.

----------


## tornado

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τις απαντήσεις σας! Λοιπόν μπορώ να βάλω και PC στην ταράτσα δεν έχω πρόβλημα! Ειδικά από pc έχω παααρααα πολλά πράγματα που κάθονται λόγο της δουλειάς μου! Μία ερώτηση Θα μπορούσα να έχω βοήθεια στο στήσιμο αν τα αγοράσω όλα αυτά?

----------


## gas

Προσωπικα μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ εχω κατασκευασει αρκετα και ο δευτερος κομβος εδω ταρατσοpc ειναι και δουλευει απροβληματιστα εδω και 2.5 χρονια.

Ριξε μια ματια εδω να παρεις μια ιδεα:http://www.tiktube.com/?video=FLeI3h...rpsFvClKoGKJH=

Αν σου αρεσε κανε και κανα θετικο vote.

----------


## tornado

> Προσωπικα μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ εχω κατασκευασει αρκετα και ο δευτερος κομβος εδω ταρατσοpc ειναι και δουλευει απροβληματιστα εδω και 2.5 χρονια.
> 
> Ριξε μια ματια εδω να παρεις μια ιδεα:http://www.tiktube.com/?video=FLeI3h...rpsFvClKoGKJH=
> 
> Αν σου αρεσε κανε και κανα θετικο vote.


πολύ καλή δουλειά! Εγώ είχα μία απορία.. Πρέπει αναγκαστικά να είναι μέσα σε μεταλικό κουτι και να είναι βιδωμένο πάνω στην κεραία? Δηλαδή άν έχω κανονικό pc στο δωμάτιο της ταράτσας και τραβήξω καλώδια μέχρι το LNB δεν κάνω τίποτα?

----------


## nikolas_350

Για μένα είναι καλύτερα σε δώμα. Σταθερές θερμοκρασίες χωρίς υγρασία και κραδασμούς από τον ιστό και χωρίς τον κίνδυνο του 220v σε εξωτερικό χώρο. Αρκεί οι αποστάσεις με τα πιάτα να παραμένουν μικρές. Σε μένα πχ ακόμα και η omni που είναι στην κορυφή του ιστού δεν είναι πάνω από 6 μέτρα.

ADD και χωρίς να φας τα χέρια σου για να φτιάξεις ένα εξωτερικό κουτί όπως θα πρέπει για να λειτουργήσει μέσα ένα pc με εξαερισμό κλπ

----------

